# bottle holder for a bottle baby



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I read on another thread that there is such a thing as a bottle holder for a bottle fed baby :shocked: 

well we need one--I think! My lil bottle baby is taking 8oz of milk replacer every 4 to 5 hours round the clock. He is also "picky" about whom he will eat for (he prefers me and my daughter). 

Me and the kids are going out of state to visit family the 1st part of august and I am nervous about his eating on time. Of course I know that time may afford us more time in between meals--as we don't leave for 2 more weeks. But...sometimes my husband works 10 hour shifts and I don't think it is good for our little one to go that long inbetween feedings unless he is ready to do so on his own. 

I have considered a "goat sitter" but no one is available whom I readily trust. Also, I have been keeping grain in his living quarters for a week now but as of yet--a no go with the grain. 

Do you all know if the bottle holder would be a good idea? Any other suggestions?? If you think the bottle holder would be good where can I get one? 

TIA


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on the size of the bottle you are using, Hoeggers has a rack designed for holding bottles similar to the 8 oz baby bottles. They also have a "nurser" set that includes a 2 quart bottle with screw on nipple for around $8 and the rack it uses is around $10.

I know that in a post that Kelebek made a good while back, she used a tube sock with a hole in the toe and placed a bottle in it with the nipple out through the hole and hung it in a stall for a kid.... maybe this would work for your little guy.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you Liz, I just ordered the holder and the bottle from Hoeggers. 
I hope this does the trick!!


I just spoke to hubby and he and the kids are out running errands. I asked if the baby ate at noon and they said he refused to eat for them. My daughter tried and my husband. I have feared this-he seems to only eat when I have him, but I am at work today. I bring him with me most days, but when someone else is at home it is better for him to stay there. So, now he has not eaten since 7:30am. 

Gosh--I really do worry about going on vacation.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Hunger can be a great motivator ... I would imagine he will pick up quickly, but, you may want to force the issue some and only try to feed him from the feeder ... good luck!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We use the holder for our two, they have been eating from them since they were a litte over a week old. They aren't terribly picky about who or what feeds them, they are more than happy to scream at the wall to feed them when its time to eat.


----------



## mothersthirdarm (Jun 14, 2013)

*Baby Bottle Holder*

Thanks i will also order Baby Bottle Holder


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Maggie said:


> We use the holder for our two, they have been eating from them since they were a litte over a week old. They aren't terribly picky about who or what feeds them, they are more than happy to scream at the wall to feed them when its time to eat.


I think that made me laugh way harder than it should have!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My bottle babies don't care in the least who is offering the bottle. They will willingly suck it down from a total stranger!


----------

